# Sheba Dual System Forms for acrylic nails



## mahnoo51 (Mar 3, 2013)

Has anybody tried the Sheba Dual Sytem Forms for reverse application of acrylic nails?  I'm thinking of buying their beginners odorless kit but I would like to see what others who have tried this method think of it first.  I hadn't heard of this before but my odor sensitive husband wants me to buy the odorless acrylics and I saw this product and think it might be easier to use for someone who's doing their own nails, that darn "other hand" can be pretty difficult!  I've put Sheba's site with the product on here in case you don't know what I'm talking about!

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks interesting. I personally will never put acrylics on my nails again -- they have ruined my natural nails every time I've gotten them whether they were done well by a good nail tech or not. Gel is a million times better!!


----------



## mahnoo51 (Mar 3, 2013)

What I'm really hoping for is a review of this product.  I tried gels, they don't stay on my nails.  I've been having the acrylics done since Thanksgiving and they work fine for me.  I've just decided to do my own and was wondering about the dual system product.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel like if gels don't stay on your nails, they aren't being applied properly. The gel is supposed to go on like polish, and unlike acrylic basically never lifts if you get the filled regularly. 

Also, have you had your acrylics off since getting them done? It wasn't until I got mine off that I saw how bad my natural nails were. With gels on the other hand (no pun intended), my nails are actually _healthier_ after removal.


----------



## mahnoo51 (Mar 3, 2013)

Had the acrylics off a number of times, no problem.  I'm still hoping somebody has used the dual nail product and can give me a review.  I don't want to use gel nails.


----------



## kimmellee (Mar 23, 2013)

I can't answer your question Hun. But I can say that held don't work for me as well either. I've tried doing the at home kits for gels and acrylic and they just don't last like getting them done professionally. Well, the acrylics I used a full nail and used the acrylic under it to attach the nail instead if glue. The first set lasted nearly two weeks but the second only lasted 24 hours. Now I have on the Nailene quick gel kit and they are falling apart. I can not do acrylics free hand but I so wish I could. I just can't afford spending $40 every 2-3 weeks to get them done professionally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

